# Beauregard Turned 9 Months Old On March 10, 2010



## Jefroka (Mar 12, 2010)

The second to last pic is his hemipenes. I took this for those on here who have never seen them, sorry for the blurryness.

The blue box is 4' long, he is now 41"


...Jefroka


----------



## reptastic (Mar 12, 2010)

he is looking good jefroka, time goes by so fast lol they will be a year old soon


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 12, 2010)

man is he a beauty


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 12, 2010)

Time has flown by! 

Thanks, Bobby does put out some good looking gus have to say.


...Jefroka


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 12, 2010)

It's amazing how fast they grow even if they hibernate half a year, he's looking good!


----------



## Dom3rd (Mar 13, 2010)

He looks great


----------



## DMBizeau (Mar 13, 2010)

he looks really good.


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's a few more.


...Jefroka


----------



## rrcoolj (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow you tegu is a little fatty isnt he lol...

Beautiful "little" guy good lord he's gotten big!


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 14, 2010)

rrcoolj said:


> Wow you tegu is a little fatty isnt he lol...
> 
> Beautiful "little" guy good lord he's gotten big!




Yeah, I'm hoping he gets around seven feet! :grno 


...Jefroka


----------



## reptastic (Mar 14, 2010)

Jefroka said:


> rrcoolj said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you tegu is a little fatty isnt he lol...
> ...



lol if he do what do you plan on feeding him then, btw i really like the first pic you can see his jowls coming in.


----------



## slideaboot (Jun 18, 2010)

Which pairing is Beauregard from? I've got a (hopefully, male) hatchling from Blizzard and Sugar's clutch this year...

I'm sure plenty of people have asked you this and there's a probably a thread somewhere (that I can't find, apparently) about it, but how often and what do you feed him? 

Also, I watched the latest video of him and the four eggs...that is one helluva tame gu--nice work!


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 18, 2010)

He's an Ice and Hail baby. Hatched out on June 10 of 2009.

I feed him mainly ground turkey mixed with liver and cod liver oil as according to Bobby's care sheet .

Of course he loves my chicken's free range eggs!


...Jefroka


----------



## Herplings (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## slideaboot (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice...thanks for the reply. How about rodents and such? Does Beau get any of that? If so...how often? I'm just friggin' STUNNED by how big he got in one year...even for an extreme.


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 18, 2010)

He never really cared much for rodents. In the entire time since I've had him he's probably eaten like 3 mice even though I have offered him several.


...Jefroka


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 26, 2010)

Dude, Beauregard is a tegu made of pure win... just awesome!


----------

